# Your Goats & Dogs???



## MsLadyChickens (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi everyone!


We picked up our Nigerian Dwarf and Mini Mancha the other day. We have two English Bulldogs (wrinkly couch potato dogs) and they are great with our animals (cat, chickens, etc.) We want them to be able to share our fenced in acre/backyard with the goats...but Francine the Nigerian Dwarf decided to head-butt both our bulldogs lol! She lowered her head and tried plowing them into another dimension, despite being on leashes and keeping their distance. I had the dogs and goats walk around the yard together as a pack which was going well and then Francine came back for a second round! When they see each other through the doorwall and/or fence, they are fine. However, Francine isn't fond of being in the same space without a barrier. Worst case scenario I could create a pen for her, when the dogs want to spend some time outside too. Other than that I'll let the goats free range the yard. Any suggestions for how to socialize and introduce your goats and dogs together peacefully? The bulldogs haven't barked or growled at the goats at all...but Francine is still offended  Thanks!!!


----------



## quiltnchik (Apr 6, 2012)

MsLadyChickens said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> We picked up our Nigerian Dwarf and Mini Mancha the other day. We have two English Bulldogs (wrinkly couch potato dogs) and they are great with our animals (cat, chickens, etc.) We want them to be able to share our fenced in acre/backyard with the goats...but Francine the Nigerian Dwarf decided to head-butt both our bulldogs lol! She lowered her head and tried plowing them into another dimension, despite being on leashes and keeping their distance. I had the dogs and goats walk around the yard together as a pack which was going well and then Francine came back for a second round! When they see each other through the doorwall and/or fence, they are fine. However, Francine isn't fond of being in the same space without a barrier. Worst case scenario I could create a pen for her, when the dogs want to spend some time outside too. Other than that I'll let the goats free range the yard. Any suggestions for how to socialize and introduce your goats and dogs together peacefully? The bulldogs haven't barked or growled at the goats at all...but Francine is still offended  Thanks!!!


I don't let my dogs into the goat pasture - not because I'm worried about the dogs hurting the goats, but because I'm worried about the goats hurting my dogs.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 7, 2012)

My dogs would love to go into the goat pasture, and they do sometimes, but I have to keep an eye on them. They know not to come into the barn or a smaller space with the does, because they may get slammed into a wall. I have one doe that loves to chase after one of my dogs, and they even bicker on both sides of the fencing.

If there is more space, like a 5 acre field it is a little easier to have them out there.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Apr 7, 2012)

Some of my dogs are afraid of my goats, and some just want to play and chase. One Pit kisses them on the head as they puff up and act tough, and another Pit plays chase. The one who chases escaped one day and as I ran out to get him, I saw my queen witch goat charge him, heat butt him, and knock him to the ground. He was fine, just stunned. I'm very glad she doesn't have horns or else that would have been disastrous.

Just be careful all around. Slowly introduce them to each other as you would any animals meeting for the first time. It may work out, but it may not. Just don't want to see either goat or dog get hurt.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 7, 2012)

I have three dogs here, a tiny daschund who I wont let in the pasture with the goat as she is tiny and old and fragile.

I have a large mastiff, she can go in with the goats.  She does great with them, giving "kisses" and will protect them fiercely from dogs, cats and squirrels.  

I also have a Jack Russell, but I watch him very carefully as it was a Jack that attacked and killed my kids a year ago.  "Hector" the JRT, is a high drive dog, and has killed a couple chickens in the past so I just dont give him full trust.  

The funny thing is that the goats seems to agree with me.  When the doxie does sneak into the pasture, the goats ignore her.  They tolerate the mastiff well, even tolerate her "kisses" (that is saying ALOT, she has VERY sloppy isses).

BUT if the Jack goes in there.......the goats are all four out to kill him.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 7, 2012)

I let my dog roam with the goats sometimes. I didn't really introduce them. My Alpine treats her as a friend, bouncing and playing with her, my Nubian acts like she's a death threat. I would just keep letting them "play with each other", because Francine may think the bulldogs are goats, and may feel she needs to sort out the ranks. That's all I can suggest sorry


----------



## cindyg (Apr 7, 2012)

My dog loves to get in the goat pen, cause he thinks goat poop is delicious!  Yeeccchhhhh!  The goats just keep moving to face him, but he really doesn't care about them.  He's a Shepherd/Doberman mix and quite tall.  (My goats are ND and Pygora)


----------

